# مَا جِنْسِيَّةُ أَحْمَدَ ؟ وَمَا المَدِينَةُ الَّتِي حَضَرَ مِنْهَا ؟



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

In the text there is this sentence :  أنَا تَنْزَانِيٌّ مِنْ دَارِ السَّلاَمِ.

Then there is this question: مَا جِنْسِيَّةُ أَحْمَدَ ؟ وَمَا المَدِينَةُ الَّتِي حَضَرَ مِنْهَا ؟

What is the meaning of the verb "حَضَرَ مِنْ" ?

Merci.

J'ai l’impression que la question signifie : Et quelle est la ville dans laquelle il a vécu ?


----------



## Startinov

Non...

  مَا المَدِينَةُ الَّتِي حَضَرَ مِنْهَا ؟ = De quelle ville vient-il ?


----------



## Hemza

"حَضَرَ مِنْهَا" signifie littéralement "d'où il se présente", ou plus idiomatique, "d'où il vient" comme Startinov l'a dit .


----------



## Startinov

La réponse à la question "d'où il vient", pourrait être  :_ il vient du Maroc/ de la Tunisie  ... _la question dans ce cas est moins précise par rapport à la VO :  وَمَا *المَدِينَةُ* الَّتِي حَضَرَ مِنْهَا ؟...


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci à vous deux.

Je n'ai pas trouvé ce verbe ("حَضَرَ مِنْ") dans les dictionnaires ici : arabdict.



Startinov said:


> La réponse à la question "d'où il vient", pourrait être :_ il vient du Maroc/ de la Tunisie ... _la question dans ce cas est moins précise par rapport à la VO : وَمَا *المَدِينَةُ* الَّتِي حَضَرَ مِنْهَا ؟...


 On doit dire de quelle ville il vient et d’après le texte ce serait : دَارِ السَّلاَمِ...

Peut-on répondre aux questions (مَا جِنْسِيَّةُ أَحْمَدَ ؟ وَمَا المَدِينَةُ الَّتِي حَضَرَ مِنْهَا ؟) comme ça :

جِنْسِيَّةُ أَحْمَدَ تَنْزَانِيٌّ وهو حَضَرَ مِنْ دَارِ السَّلاَمِ

ou peut-être que ce serait mieux sans le verbe حَضَرَ :

جِنْسِيَّةُ أَحْمَدَ تَنْزَانِيٌّ وهو مِنْ دَارِ السَّلاَمِ


----------



## Startinov

Voilà ce que je dirais :

جِنْسِيَّةُ أَحْمدَ تَنْزَانِيّةٌ وهو مِنْ دَارِ السَّلاَمِ

أحمد ذو جنسية تنزانية وقد حضر من مدينة دار السلام. 

جنسية أحمد تنزانيّة وقد حضر من مدينة دار السلام


----------



## elroy

حضر من is not an idiomatic/natural/common way to ask about someone's origin.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

-Merci Startinov et oui tu as raison il faut un fathah sur أَحْمدَ 



elroy said:


> حضر من is not an idiomatic/natural/common way to ask about someone's origin.


- Tu utiliserais quel verbe ? جَاءَ ou أتَى ? 

- Je sais aussi que souvent on n'utilise aucun verbe : هو مِنْ دَارِ السَّلاَمِ. Mais comment on reformulerait la question ? Est-ce correct comme ça مَا جِنْسِيَّةُ أَحْمَدُ ؟ وَمَا المَدِينَةُ الَّتِي هو مِنْهَا ؟ ?


----------



## elroy

Je n'utiliserais aucun verbe. Pour la question je dirais من أي مدينة هو؟. Ta phrase est correcte aussi.


----------



## Hemza

N'est-ce pas plutôt من *أية *مدينة هو?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci. Ah justement j'allais éditer mon message pour ajouter ceci :

Ces phrases sont-elles correctes :

وَهو مِنْ أين ؟  
وَهو من أيِّ المَدِينَةِ ؟
من أيِّ المَدِينَةِ هو ؟


----------



## Hemza

Les 2ème et 3ème phrases me semblent correctes, cependant Je crois qu'il ne faut pas d'article à مدينة

Quant à la 1ère, j'inverserais les mots pour dire و من أين هو؟


----------



## elroy

Certains te diraient que أية est la forme "correcte", mais أي s'utilise très souvent avec des noms féminins.


----------



## Hemza

elroy said:


> Certains te diraient que أية est la forme "correcte", mais أي s'utilise très souvent avec des noms féminins.



Ah, merci, je l'ignorais.


----------



## elroy

Ibn Nacer said:


> وَهو مِنْ أين ؟
> وَهو من أيِّ المَدِينَةِ ؟
> من أيِّ المَدِينَةِ هو ؟


 Comme l'a dit Hemza l'article est incorrecte dans ce cas. Tes phrases seraient toutes correctes si tu quittais l'article, mais les phrases qui commencent avec وهو ne seraient pas naturelles dans ce contexte. De plus, من أين ne précise pas qu'il s'agit de la _ville _d'où il vient.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ok merci à vous deux.


----------



## Startinov

> - Tu utiliserais quel verbe ? جَاءَ ou أتَى ?



Oui, ce serait correct ... 

".... و*جاء* رجل من أقصى* المدينة* يسعى قال ياموسى .... "


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.


----------

